# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Longest Time Taken to Fall Asleep

## lucidreamsavy

How long did it take you to fall asleep on your worst night ever?  I remember last summer, I went to bed at midnight, and I don't think I fell asleep till 5am.  I was SOOSO bored.  Some people can sleep in till 3, but I only slept in to 12:30.  That's my normal in mid-summer, and I rarely ever stray too far from that.  Waiting to fall asleep for that long is TORTURE!!!! :Sad:

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

It happens to the best of us.  When that happens, I recomend reading a boring book, turning on some ambient sounds (Try Ninja's 'Subliminal Lucid MP3s', located here: http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=55276), turning off the TV, CD player (unless it is, like I said, ambient noise) and dimming the lights.  That usually puts me right down, within an hour or so.  Also, make sure you don't have caffiene at all, except a cup of coffee in the morning. 

I hate it when that happens to me, but most of this stuff usually works for me.  I also have some Tylenol PM once every now and again, to sort of 'reset' my sleep patern.  But try not to rely on these, they are really bad for your dream recall and hinder you REM sleep.  Plus they are addictive.

Good luck with falling asleep, man.

----------


## Falsn

The most it took me was about an hour and half or maybe even two hours. I was listening to my ipod while in bed and it didn't help me get to sleep but just kept me up, so I just got on my computer for a couple of hours since I was still awake.

----------


## BigFan

My longest time which was about a month back or so was 4 hours. I was in bed for the whole thing. It pissed me off, lol. I didn't wanna take tylenol since medicine isn't good for you. I don't drink caffeine during the day, unless I drink a small cup of tea which really happens from time to time, so, its not daily at all. I just wasn't tired at all  :tongue2:  I was up till I think 3+am before I finally managed to sleep  :tongue2:

----------


## hellohihello

It takes me about an hour every night  :Sad: 

Longest was about 4 hours. I went to bed at nine and feel asleep at 1

----------


## EchoSun13

Three days.
I hate sleeping.

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

Stop winning, Echosun.

My worst was in bed at 11, asleep at 4 am.,  anything.  Just me. No TV, no iPod. It sucked.

----------


## EchoSun13

> Stop winning, Echosun.
> 
> My worst was in bed at 11, asleep at 4 am.,  anything.  Just me. No TV, no iPod. It sucked.



Bite me.
I liked it better when you got banned.

It's hard falling alseep, but if you just lay there and think about not having an Ipod or tv you will never sleep because you are not letting yourself, you are just sitting there..waiting, thinking.
Can't do that.

----------


## kingofclutch

Probably 5 hours. Lately what has been working is I think of how comfortable it is in the bed and how I am going to be wishing I was still in that bed in the morning.

----------


## Odd_Nonposter

Another 5 hour victim here. Tried to go to bed at 10:30, didn't sleep until 3:00 AM. Normally it takes me half an hour to fall asleep. If it's really bad, I try the 61 points relaxation technique. Makes my entire body feel like lead every time.

----------


## Lëzen

The other day was total shit. Went to bed at 12:30 and couldn't get to sleep until about 4:00-ish, give or take. And I had to get up for work at 5:15.

----------


## lee1989

I rarely go to sleep before 3am each night anyway so it still takes me a while but not too bad

Sleep is over-rated unless lucid anyway so i dont care if i sleep or dont sleep unless im attempting WILD

----------


## itachix

I was up from 11:30 pm to 7:30 am one night It was boring because there was nothing on t.v. and when im bored I really can't get to sleep so I put in a horror movie which would usually knock me right out but somehow I got scared right when I was about to fall out which was weird because I watched it all the time and never get scared but I don't understand why I couldn't fall asleep.

----------


## omgsh

my longest was probably when i went to sleep at 9 or 10 and fell asleep at 4  :/

this was on a school night so it was horrible the next day

----------


## Skydreamer707

Mine was probably when i went to bed at 10:30pm an FINALLY fell alsleep at 8:00am so like 10 hours  ::shock::  f**ckin sucked!  :Sad:  i was like half-way asleep the WHOLE time!

----------


## dream wolf

i had insomnia and my parents got me on these tablets which supossedly "calm me down to sleep" its all lies!! now they still make me take them
besides its not good for me  :Sad:

----------


## Zezarict

Went to bed at 10PM, fell asleep at 8AM for about an hour (10 hours of trying to get to sleep  :Sad: )

----------


## lucidreamsavy

Wow, I made this thread in April  ::shock::

----------


## EspadaInMyCloset

*cough*

----------


## Kraftwerk

6 hours when I was a lot younger. I went to bed at 9, and the time I remember seeing on the clock was 3:something AM. Thats a long time to lie awake in bed.

----------


## Peel

...

I've had many sleepless nights... I'm surprised that quite a few people are saying that 5 hours is their worst, I thought everyone has had nights were they were unable to fall asleep, period...

It takes me 5 hours to fall asleep at least once a month usually.

Edit: Caffeine can often do it for me...

----------


## Awakening

I always thought that I had serious sleep problems, but by reading here I think it is normal. The max I rolled in bed was about 5 hours.

----------


## Drewsl90

7 days, near the end of it my mind was tripping, and my spit tasted metallic. I have insomia. I did try too sleep do not get me wrong. Just was a hard time for me which highly irritated the insomnia. I ended up falling asleep at like 8:00pm. No drugs i swear, just good ol' fashioned insomnia.

----------


## HeavySleeper

I go to bed very late every night but if I ever go to bed too early I won't sleep the whole night. Its terrible! It makes it very hard for me to sort out my sleeping schedule. I try to be a healthy sleeper by going to bed earlier but ironically it leads to a sleepless night.  :Sad:

----------


## ArmoredSandwich

If I'm unable to fall asleep in bed for longer than 2 hours I wake up and do something to try again in a couple of hours. 

Sometimes this results in no sleep at all :S But that's better than doing nothing, I hate it! 

Bleh!

----------


## lucid4sho

mmm honestly about 4 days, I used to get bad insomnia

----------

